
NY 2020 School Curriculum Resource Guide Leaked - Red_Tarsius
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1LGslwJwhXvpVnDgw0uC-n794l6EGzpuH
======
Red_Tarsius
Context: _I began my teaching career over 25 years ago and cannot think of a
time before now where I have ever felt pressure to bring a political movement
into my classroom..._
[https://twitter.com/gummibear737/status/1293255134923890691/...](https://twitter.com/gummibear737/status/1293255134923890691/photo/1)

~~~
Fjolsvith
Perhaps it is time for a law forbidding political discussion in the classroom.

